# "Pulse" (Symphonic Suite)



## Guy Bacos (Sep 4, 2021)

I'm pleased to share this piece I wrote following my open-heart surgery for a valve replacement on May 28, 2021. I was inspired to write a piece about my experience, but I also wanted it to be an homage to science's miracles and a way to thank everyone at the CHUM, especially my cardiac surgeon, Dr. Jessica Forcillo, to whom this work is dedicated.


----------



## chrisr (Sep 4, 2021)

I felt it with you - 9.44 to 10.20 (was listening loud!) - I guess that's it in a nutshell? thanks Dr F. for saving a good 'un. x


----------



## wilifordmusic (Sep 4, 2021)

Guy, this is truly a beautiful and well crafted composition. It totally deserves being played in a concert hall with living/breathing musicians moving the air in the hall.
Thank you for sharing the music in your head and heart.

Live long and prosper. Steve


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 4, 2021)

wilifordmusic said:


> Guy, this is truly a beautiful and well crafted composition. It totally deserves being played in a concert hall with living/breathing musicians moving the air in the hall.
> Thank you for sharing the music in your head and heart.
> 
> Live long and prosper. Steve


Thanks, wilifordmusic! 

That is exactly what I am hoping for. There are no other concert pieces with this theme that I am aware of, which may be an advantage.
​


----------



## Illico (Sep 5, 2021)

A Music that tell a story is always great. Thanks Guy for your sharing, great piece. Cheers.


----------



## Valérie_D (Sep 5, 2021)

Absolutly stunning! Merci pour ce partage Guy.


----------



## Saxer (Sep 5, 2021)

Great music! Very creative use of the "pulse"!


----------



## Giovanni dall Camera (Sep 5, 2021)

One can almost hear the blood running through veins listening to that music. It feels like a journey though the wonderful 'machine' the human body is. Great job!


----------



## CGR (Sep 5, 2021)

Magical. That heartbeat pulse which ebbs and flows throughout really ties the composition together. Love the colours & textures . . . and the beat goes on . . .


----------



## RemyB85 (Sep 5, 2021)

Stunning composition! bravo!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Sep 5, 2021)

Masterful piece! Very emotional and powerful! Such a nice way to turn what might just have been a harrowing experience for many into something that embelishes the world and make people feel!

*That's the true power of music! *
Bravo Guy and a speedy full recovery!!


----------



## Niah2 (Sep 5, 2021)

wilifordmusic said:


> Guy, this is truly a beautiful and well crafted composition. It totally deserves being played in a concert hall with living/breathing musicians moving the air in the hall.
> Thank you for sharing the music in your head and heart.
> 
> Live long and prosper. Steve


I'll second that !


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 5, 2021)

Truly music from the heart! Intricately weaved orchestration that creates a sense of wonderment and awe about both the medical and the musical technologies. A real emotional masterpiece. It will be a magical performance the day it first gets played in the concert hall. Wonderfully composed and crafted Guy!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 5, 2021)

Reading all of these heartfelt comments leads me to believe that the piece's objective was well conveyed. Thank you!!

Unfortunately, there is no second first impression, but the climax now peaks more between 11:02 and 11:09, making a stronger statement for me. Same link.

I was pleased to learn that Dr. Jessica Forcillo adored the work.


----------



## wilifordmusic (Sep 5, 2021)

Feel free to pass along all of our thanks for helping one of our own.

Every moment we have here should be cherished.

ps like the new edit with 11:02-09 climax. makes perfect musical sense.


----------



## Arbee (Sep 5, 2021)

Sublime, beautiful, masterful! Looking forward to the concert video


----------



## patrick76 (Sep 6, 2021)

I love so much about this work. You’re a wonderful composer, congratulations on a great piece with such a meaningful topic.

On a side note, how amazing would this piece be in a high quality film? I know that’s not the intent, but I can just imagine some incredible film with this music..

Bravo!


----------



## Rob (Sep 6, 2021)

love it


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 6, 2021)

patrick76 said:


> I love so much about this work. You’re a wonderful composer, congratulations on a great piece with such a meaningful topic.
> 
> On a side note, how amazing would this piece be in a high quality film? I know that’s not the intent, but I can just imagine some incredible film with this music..
> 
> Bravo!


Do you mean something along the lines of a remake of "Fantastic Voyage (1966)"?

The director would most likely keep 2 bars and ask to redo the rest.


----------



## I like music (Sep 6, 2021)

Damn...!


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 8, 2021)

Hi Guy,

Wonderful track, Thanks for sharing it on VI-C , it has beautiful, and healthy Pulse, and interesting sections of development. kind of dreamy atmosphere I sense in this track. I enjoyed listening to it a lot.

Wishing you all the Best, Lots of good health, and I'm very happy that you are back, enjoying life, and being creative with composing music again.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 8, 2021)

What I didn't expect was to see all of these comments on my cardio surgeon's Facebook page, where she had posted the piece, and to see how moved her hospital colleagues, doctors, nurses, and others were by this dedication.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 10, 2021)

For what it's worth, I made one final change, or rather an addition, between 5:06 - 5:38 by incorporating a short section with solo voices. Same link.

Thanks, everyone for listening and the wonderful comments!


----------

